# Phrag Sant Ouen and how I solve the growth habit



## Berrak (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is my Saint Ouen. I am sure now after seeing pictures in Topical Slipper Orchids and pictures on the net. It was the one I bought as bessae. 
I got a real besseae for 10 USD from the seller after a complaint.













When new growths comes high I just add more greenmix as a pyramide.
It will always be wet as its S/H which gives new roots a chance to grow well.
In this way I dont have to repot so often.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! what is your growing medium?


----------



## Berrak (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Mix - Often moss starts to grow on the surface which looks much better.

Its sold by Hans Christiansen in Denmark.

Here you can read about it.

http://www.orchidegartneriet.dk/?pid=79&sub=70&sub2=71


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 16, 2008)

Great idea!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice bloom, and good deal for the besseae purchase!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

Good luck. I hope it doesn't rot.
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Berrak (Nov 16, 2008)

Why should it rot??

It has been in this medium since more than a year. This is the second flowering. It has no signs of illness. Last blooming was March to May this year and this blooming started in September.

By the way - I have all my phrags in this medium and they are all looking great and grows very well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2008)

But what exactly *is* "Greenmix"? I didn't see what it is comprised on on the linked website--or did I miss it?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice plant and flower!!! Clever technique!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

down in the bottom of the page it says that the greenmix is a blend of water absorbing and water repellent rockwool. looks like chopped rockwool fiber cubes (small), and is mixed some with perlite and other things. the addition of the water-repellent rockwool may be why it isn't as prone to rot as someone might think; the drier pieces would allow more air around the roots rather than just a sponge that all absorbent rockwool might become in s/h culture. this is of course just speculation! I've never used tiny rockwool chunks yet, though have been thinking about it for phals in larger pots

I don't know how they would mix the wet and dry cubes so that they would be evenly distributed, so you wouldn't have potential wet/dry pockets, but maybe it isn't that fussy


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

The material looks like its wet on top and moisture sitting in the leaf axils of new growth can cause rot.


----------



## Berrak (Nov 17, 2008)

Correct its amixture of two types of mineral woll one water reppelant and one water absorbant. It also contains perlite.

Erik - First comes the new growth - then i put the greenmix up againt the base of the new growth. Soo far I have not lost any new growth on any of my plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

is it listed anywhere what proportion there is of wet wool to dry wool? or is it just a 50/50 mix (of wool, then plus some perlite)? also what size are the pellets? less than 3/4 inch (2cm)?
thanks,
charles


----------



## Berrak (Nov 17, 2008)

Charles I do not know the portions. It is not cubes - it is wool.
The perlite is a approx 3-5 mm size.
Before the Danish company Grodan produced the greenmix but today Hans produce it and the quality seems better with better wool structure and lager perlite than before.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

oh, okay. there is a new form of rockwool that is in cubes and can be put into pots like bark chips or chc's. thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought rockwool was always avail in cubes??? I don't like it because I'm allergic to synth spun wool materials!


----------



## Bodil (Dec 2, 2008)

*Rockwool*

:sob: I have used this rockwool, and yeah, it works, but to what cost? It is ugly, it looks like something the cat draged out of the matress. When I used it I had to use gloves because my skin become very dry and sore.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 2, 2008)

My Jason Fischer, which I bought a year ago in bloom, was growing in a little pot of rock wool, tons of roots, growing like a weed. I repotted it into s/h, and it is now in bud for me again. I think there must be something to rockwool for phrags, would like to learn more about it.


----------



## Hera (Dec 3, 2008)

I just read something about the ph in rockwool being difficult to control. Is that true about Greenmix?

see link http://www.simplyhydro.com/growing3.htm


----------



## Berrak (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont expect any pH problems with Greenmix. I have not noticed any problem with any of the phrags I have i that. I have no brown leaf tips any more. The growth is much better than before.

I agree Greenmix looks ugly but this is the result I want.
And from time to time I get a tremendous growth of moss on the surface as in the picture below.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

THat's very good. I'm sure your water has something to do w/ your success of the Greenmix also. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Berrak (Dec 4, 2008)

Eric about my water.

I mix 10% tap water (pH 7,8) with 90% R/O water.
Tap water in order to get buffer capacity.
I adjust the pH to about 6,5 with diluted phosphoric acid.

In my watering solution for S/H I have a mix of a 50%
NPK 5-2-1 and 50% of NPK 4-8-8.
Then I add 25 ppm Ca and 40 ppm Mg.

I always rinse with the mixed water above before I add the
nutrition solution.:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

If you have time to double water it means you don't have enough plants! Go buy some more now! :evil: 


Berrak said:


> I always rinse with the mixed water above before I add the
> nutrition solution.:wink:


----------



## Bodil (Dec 5, 2008)

:chick:


----------

